# Black Beans for canning - storage



## seauthor (Jul 6, 2015)

Frijoles ****** (Cuban Black Beans) 

4 pounds black beans - washed 
12 clove garlic - minced 
2 large green peppers 
6 medium onions (finely chopped) 
2 cups extra virgin olive oil
8  Bay leaves
3 teaspoons of salt
1 cup balsamic wine vinegar 
2 tablespoons of cumin
2 tablespoons paprika 
2 tablespoons of Oragano
4 whole tomatoes minced 
1 tablespoon of hot sauce
1 cup of red wine
Chili pepper to taste
Ground black pepper to taste to taste  

Soak the beans overnight in a covered pot. Make sure the beans are covered with at least 2 inches of water. The next day add the beans and water to a large pot. Add additional water if necessary to make sure the beans are covered by at least 1 inch, and add the olive oil, tomatoes, and bay leaves. In a separate skillet sauté the green pepper and onion in a generous touch of olive oil until the onion becomes transparent. A few minutes into the sauté add the garlic, oregano, cumin, paprika, wine, vinegar, pepper, and salt. Cook for a few minutes longer until the aroma makes your mouth water and then add to the beans. Stir in the hot sauce, cover and cook for at least 1 hour. Correct the seasoning and add a little more wine, possibly a little more salt, stir and then cook for a bit longer. 
Serve hot with long grain rice, raw chopped onions, and sweet plantains.  
Note: If the beans do not appear thick enough take a tablespoon or two of flour and a few tablespoons of olive oil. Mix and cook in a skillet until golden brown and then allow to the mixture to cool. Once cooled form tiny balls and drop into the beans. Stir gently to dissolve. This addition not only thickens, it enhances the flavor.  

Can at 10 pounds of pressure for 90 minutes Yield: 13 Pints and 2 Quarts.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Cuban Black Beans my way.*

Cumin was introduced to the Americas by Spanish and Portuguese colonists and ever since us Orientales have been using it on just about every dish, the secret to a good bean dish (and of many other Cuban dishes) is a slow-cooked sofrito of onions or scallions, garlic, and green peppers. There are many recipes out there for black beans many include meats or flavorings or weird seasonings, they are all wrong .I like yours very much, here is how I make mine.
1 1⁄2 lb. dried black beans

 1 bay leaf

 1 sprig fresh oregano

 4 tbsp. olive oil

 1 tbsp. ground cumin

 12 scallions, trimmed and finely chopped

 8 cloves garlic, peeled and finely chopped

 1 sheet small green bell pepper, cored, seeded, and finely chopped

 Salt and freshly ground black pepper
Soak beans over night with a dash of baking soda, dump water rinse and cover with clean filter water ,add sofrito and cook in a slow heat till tender then add salt, black pepper and vinegar to taste and before serving add olive oil. I cook mine on a crockpot or pressure cooker and top off with olive oil before canning.


----------

